# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Radical Muslims

## Mooseman33

Here is but a fraction of the attacks:

Munich Olympic Massacre, September 5, 1972: Eight Palestinian "Black September" terrorists seized eleven Israeli athletes in the Olympic Village in Munich, West Germany. In a bungled rescue attempt by West German authorities, nine of the hostages and five terrorists were killed.

Ambassador to Sudan Assassinated, March 2, 1973: U.S. Ambassador to Sudan Cleo A. Noel and other diplomats were assassinated at the Saudi Arabian Embassy in Khartoum by members of the Black September organization.

Attack and Hijacking at the Rome Airport, December 17, 1973: Five terrorists pulled weapons from their luggage in the terminal lounge at the Rome airport, killing two persons. They then attacked a Pan American 707 bound for Beirut and Tehran, destroying it with incendiary grenades and killing 29 persons, including 4 senior Moroccan officials and 14 American employees of ARAMCO. They then herded 5 Italian hostages into a Lufthansa airliner and killed an Italian customs agent as he tried to escape, after which they forced the pilot to fly to Beirut. After Lebanese authorities refused to let the plane land, it landed in Athens, where the terrorists demanded the release of 2 Arab terrorists. In order to make Greek authorities comply with their demands, the terrorists killed a hostage and threw his body onto the tarmac. The plane then flew to Damascus, where it stopped for two hours to obtain fuel and food. It then flew to Kuwait, where the terrorists released their hostages in return for passage to an unknown destination. The Palestine Liberation Organization disavowed the attack, and no group claimed responsibility for it.

Ambassador to Afghanistan Assassinated, February 14, 1979: Four Afghans kidnapped U.S. Ambassador Adolph Dubs in Kabul and demanded the release of various "religious figures." Dubs was killed, along with four alleged terrorists, when Afghan police stormed the hotel room where he was being held.

Iran Hostage Crisis, November 4, 1979: After President Carter agreed to admit the Shah of Iran into the US, Iranian radicals seized the U.S. Embassy in Tehran and took 66 American diplomats hostage. Thirteen hostages were soon released, but the remaining 53 were held until their release on January 20, 1981.

Grand Mosque Seizure, November 20, 1979: 200 Islamic terrorists seized the Grand Mosque in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, taking hundreds of pilgrims hostage. Saudi and French security forces retook the shrine after an intense battle in which some 250 people were killed and 600 wounded.

Assassination of Egyptian President, October 6, 1981: Soldiers who were secretly members of the Takfir Wal-Hajira sect attacked and killed Egyptian President Anwar Sadat during a troop review.

Bombing of U.S. Embassy in Beirut, April 18, 1983: Sixty-three people, including the CIA's Middle East director, were killed and 120 were injured in a 400-pound suicide truck-bomb attack on the U.S. Embassy in Beirut, Lebanon. The Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.

Bombing of Marine Barracks, Beirut, October 23, 1983: Simultaneous suicide truck-bomb attacks were made on American and French compounds in Beirut, Lebanon. A 12,000-pound bomb destroyed the U.S. compound, killing 242 Americans, while 58 French troops were killed when a 400-pound device destroyed a French base. Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.

Kidnapping of Embassy Official, March 16, 1984: The Islamic Jihad kidnapped and later murdered Political Officer William Buckley in Beirut, Lebanon. Other U.S. citizens not connected to the U.S. government were seized over a succeeding two-year period.

TWA Hijacking, June 14, 1985: A Trans-World Airlines flight was hijacked en route to Rome from Athens by two Lebanese Hizballah terrorists and forced to fly to Beirut. The eight crew members and 145 passengers were held for seventeen days, during which one American hostage, a U.S. Navy sailor, was murdered. After being flown twice to Algiers, the aircraft was returned to Beirut after Israel released 435 Lebanese and Palestinian prisoners.

Achille Lauro Hijacking, October 7, 1985: Four Palestinian Liberation Front terrorists seized the Italian cruise liner in the eastern Mediterranean Sea, taking more than 700 hostages. One U.S. passenger was murdered before the Egyptian government offered the terrorists safe haven in return for the hostages' freedom.

Egyptian Airliner Hijacking, November 23, 1985: An EgyptAir airplane bound from Athens to Malta and carrying several U.S. citizens was hijacked by the Abu Nidal Group.

Airport Attacks in Rome and Vienna, December 27, 1985: Four gunmen belonging to the Abu Nidal Organization attacked the El Al and Trans World Airlines ticket counters at Rome's Leonardo da Vinci Airport with grenades and automatic rifles. Thirteen persons were killed and 75 were wounded before Italian police and Israeli security guards killed three of the gunmen and captured the fourth. Three more Abu Nidal gunmen attacked the El Al ticket counter at Vienna's Schwechat Airport, killing three persons and wounding 30. Austrian police killed one of the gunmen and captured the others.

Aircraft Bombing in Greece, March 30, 1986: A Palestinian splinter group detonated a bomb as TWA Flight 840 approached Athens airport, killing four U.S. citizens.

Kidnapping of William Higgins, February 17, 1988: U.S. Marine Corps Lieutenant Colonel W. Higgins was kidnapped and murdered by the Iranian-backed Hizballah group while serving with the United Nations Truce Supervisory Organization (UNTSO) in southern Lebanon.

Pan Am 103 Bombing, December 21, 1988: Pan American Airlines Flight 103 was blown up over Lockerbie, Scotland, by a bomb believed to have been placed on the aircraft by Libyan terrorists in Frankfurt, West Germany. All 259 people on board were killed.

Bombing of UTA Flight 772, September 19, 1989: A bomb explosion destroyed UTA Flight 772 over the Sahara Desert in southern Niger during a flight from Brazzaville to Paris. All 170 persons aboard were killed. Six Libyans were later found guilty in absentia and sentenced to life imprisonment.

Bombing of the Israeli Embassy in Argentina, March 17, 1992: Hizballah claimed responsibility for a blast that leveled the Israeli Embassy in Buenos Aires, Argentina, causing the deaths of 29 and wounding 242.

World Trade Center Bombing, February 26, 1993: The World Trade Center in New York City was badly damaged when a car bomb planted by Islamic terrorists exploded in an underground garage. The bomb left 6 people dead and 1,000 injured. The men carrying out the attack were followers of Umar Abd al-Rahman, an Egyptian cleric who preached in the New York City area.

Air France Hijacking, December 24, 1994: Members of the Armed Islamic Group seized an Air France Flight to Algeria. The four terrorists were killed during a rescue effort.

Jerusalem Bus Attack, August 21, 1995: HAMAS claimed responsibility for the detonation of a bomb that killed 6 and injured over 100 persons, including several U.S. citizens.

Saudi Military Installation Attack, November 13, 1995: The Islamic Movement of Change planted a bomb in a Riyadh military compound that killed one U.S. citizen, several foreign national employees of the U.S. government, and over 40 others.

Terrorist Attacks on U.S. Homeland, September 11, 2001: Two hijacked airliners crashed into the twin towers of the World Trade Center. Soon thereafter, the Pentagon was struck by a third hijacked plane. A fourth hijacked plane, suspected to be bound for a high-profile target in Washington, crashed into a field in southern Pennsylvania. The attacks killed 3,025 U.S. citizens and other nationals. President Bush and Cabinet officials indicated that Usama Bin Laden was the prime suspect and that they considered the United States in a state of war with international terrorism. In the aftermath of the attacks, the United States formed the Global Coalition Against Terrorism.

Kidnapping of Daniel Pearl, January 23, 2002: Armed militants kidnapped Wall Street Journal reporter Daniel Pearl in Karachi, Pakistan. Pakistani authorities received a videotape on February 20 depicting Pearl's murder. His grave was found near Karachi on May 16. Pakistani authorities arrested four suspects. Ringleader Ahmad Omar Saeed Sheikh claimed to have organized Pearl's kidnapping to protest Pakistan's subservience to the United States, and had belonged to Jaish-e-Muhammad, an Islamic separatist group in Kashmir. All four suspects were convicted on July 15. Saeed Sheikh was sentenced to death, the others to life imprisonment.


Again these are just a fraction..

----------


## TITANIUM

Islamic radicals do keep busy don't they?

Best

T

----------


## countrybhoy

they shoul just do what they did in glasgow to them . John Smeaton attacked the guy trying blow up the airport lol the guy was on fire and he was kicking his head in lol .

----------


## DavidYork2

I am a radical Muslim with a grudge against the West and I would like to point out that aside from causing all kinds of fuss and ballyhoo with our explosives and chants of Allah Akbhar we also do a lot of good. We put New York on the map with 9/11, and if it wasn't for us you'd have no scapegoats and would have to take full responsibility for all the civilian killings and bombings on hospitals and innocent villages that the US army do in Iraq. 

Just get off our backs, OK? And stop doing all those stupid cartoons of out prophet Mohammed.

----------


## NightWolf

Here is a list of attacks they have been doing in ONLY 2 months time.

Date Country City Killed Injured Description

2009.11.05 USA Ft. Hood, TX 13 31 A Muslim psychiatrist yelling 'Allah Akbar' murders thirteen unarmed U.S. soldiers on their base in Texas.
2009.11.05 Philippines Zamboanga 2 8 Two people are killed when suspected Islamists fire into a commuter bus.
2009.11.04 Pakistan Bajaur 2 2 Two female schoolteachers are brutally shot to death by Taliban extremists.
2009.11.03 Afghanistan Helmand 5 8 A Taliban gunmen disguised as a policeman suddenly opens fire at a police base, killing five British soldiers in cold blood.
2009.11.03 Saudi Arabia Jazan 1 0 Islamic rebels gun down a security officer "with the support and assistance of Allah."
2009.11.03 Iraq Abu Ghraib 3 0 Mujahid bombers wipe out a family of three, including a girl.
2009.11.03 Yemen Hadramut 8 0 al-Qadea militants open fire on a vehicle, machine-gunning eight people to death.
2009.11.02 Pakistan Lahore 0 25 Twenty-five people are injured when a suicide bomber detonates along a city street.
2009.11.02 Iraq Khanaqin 2 0 A man and his son are gunned down by Muslim terrorists.
2009.11.02 Thailand Yala 2 0 Two men riding in a pickup truck are shot to death by a terrorist disguised in a burka.
2009.11.02 Thailand Yala 2 0 Two men are killed in a Religion of Peace drive-by.
2009.11.02 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamists break into a house and murder a villager.
2009.11.02 USA Glendale, AZ 1 1 A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.'
2009.11.02 Thailand Pattani 2 0 Two security personnel are gunned down by Muslim rebels in separate attacks.
2009.11.02 Pakistan Rawalpindi 36 63 Fundamentalists set off a massive bomb near a line of people outside a bank, putting down at least thirty-five.
2009.11.01 Philippines Banisilan 1 2 Moro Islamists ambush a car carrying civilians, shooting at least one to death.
2009.11.01 Iraq Mussayab 9 38 Jihadis rig a bicycle with explosives, then set it off in a market, killing at least nine innocents.
2009.11.01 Iraq Ramadi 3 5 A Fedayeen suicide bomber takes down three Iraqis.
2009.11.01 Somalia Lascanood 5 4 Suspected Shabaab radicals blow up a car with five people inside.
2009.11.01 India Srinagar 2 0 Islamists murder two traffic cops in a hit-and-run surprise attack at an intersection.
2009.11.01 Iraq Karbala 3 15 Terrorists plant a bomb on a bus that leaves three people dead.
2009.11.01 Dagestan Bavtugai 1 0 A local mosque official is assassinated by extremists.
2009.10.31 Philippines Sulu 1 4 Moro Islamists open fire on a passing patrol, killing at least one.
2009.10.31 Pakistan Bara 7 12 Lashkar-e-Islam members use a roadside bomber to murder seven security personnel.
2009.10.31 Thailand Yala 1 0 Islamists kidnap a local man, handcuff him, then shoot him in the head.
2009.10.31 Pakistan Khyber 2 7 Sunni hardliners blow up a girls' school and mortar a residential neighborhood, killing two civilians.
2009.10.30 Pakistan Pir Sarhandi Goth 1 0 An older homosexual man is pulled from his home and beaten to death by a Muslim mob.
2009.10.30 Iraq Baghdad 1 3 Mujahideen bombers murder a government official.
2009.10.30 Iraq Tikrit 1 0 A young man has his throat slashed by Sunni militants.
2009.10.30 Afghanistan Nangarhar 9 0 All nine civilians riding in a taxi are slaughtered by Taliban bombers.
2009.10.30 Thailand Yala 1 1 A Buddhist woman is brutally shot to death, and her husband is seriously injured, by Muslim radicals.
2009.10.29 Afghanistan Kandahar 4 0 A child is among four Afghan civilians torn to pieces by an Islamist bomb.
2009.10.29 Iraq Baquba 1 2 A civilian is taken out by a Fedayeen suicide bomber outside a hospital.
2009.10.29 Iraq Mosul 3 1 Sunni gunmen murder three Iraqi policemen at point-blank range.
2009.10.28 Afghanistan Kabul 9 9 Mujahideen force their way into a UN guesthouse, where they murder nine people, including six international workers.
2009.10.28 Iraq Mosul 3 5 Mujahideen kill three civilians with a roadside bomb.
2009.10.28 Thailand Pattani 2 0 Two civilians are gunned down in separate Muslim drive-bys.
2009.10.28 Pakistan Peshawar 117 200 Over one-hundred people - mostly women and children - are blown to bits by a massive car bomb blast at a busy market.
2009.10.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 78-year-old Buddhist man is shot off his motorbike by Muslim terrorists.
2009.10.28 Iraq Baghdad 3 4 Three women sitting on a minibus are blown to bits by Islamic bombers.
2009.10.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim radicals shoot a Buddhist motorcycle shop owner to death, then set fire to his body.
2009.10.27 Pakistan Mohmand 2 3 Religious extremists attack a police post, killing two officers.
2009.10.27 Pakistan Bajaur 1 0 Taliban radicals shoot a man to death while he is sitting in his shop.
2009.10.27 Iraq Baiji 1 0 Terrorists attack a bomb to a car which kills an 11-year-old boy trying to remove it.
2009.10.27 Iraq Tikrit 2 0 Jihadis blow up an oil tanker, killing the two drivers.
2009.10.26 Iraq Karbalah 4 12 A suicide bomber sends four souls to Allah.
2009.10.26 Iraq Mosul 2 2 Mujahideen gunmen murder two civilians.
2009.10.26 Thailand Pattani 2 0 Dedicated Muslims gun down two Buddhist civilians looking for food.
2009.10.25 Iraq Baghdad 160 540 Two massive car bombs take out one-hundred and sixty Iraqis standing near or in government buildings. The dead include 30 children at a day care center. The Islamic State of Iraq takes responsibility.
2009.10.25 Somalia Merca 2 0 Two men are shot to death by al-Shabaab militants
2009.10.25 Yemen Dalea 2 3 Two local soldiers are gunned down in a suspected sectarian ambush.
2009.10.24 Iraq Tikrit 2 7 A suicide bomber takes out seven at a political headquarters.
2009.10.24 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Islamists gun down a farmer in his field.
2009.10.24 Pakistan Punjab 1 0 A police officer is killed by a Fedayeen bomber.
2009.10.24 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A Buddhist working as a janitor is shot to death by Muslim militants at a tea shop.
2009.10.23 Pakistan Kamra 8 17 A Fedayeen pedals to paradise, taking eight others with him in the suicide blast outside an aeronautical complex.
2009.10.23 Pakistan Peshawar 0 15 Islamists car bomb a restaurant, injuring fifteen people.
2009.10.23 Pakistan South Waziristan 18 6 Eighteen people in a wedding party, mostly children, perish in a horrific bombing attack on a minibus.
2009.10.23 Iraq Abu Ghraib 2 3 Islamic radicals bomb a family in their vehicle, killing two members.
2009.10.23 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 23-year-old man is murdered by Islamic terrorists.
2009.10.23 Thailand Yala 2 1 Two men are murdered by Mujahideen gunmen, one in his home.
2009.10.23 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 29-year-old villager is shot in the head by Muslim militants.
2009.10.22 Somalia Mogadishu 18 60 Islamic militia mortar an airport, killing at least eighteen innocents.
2009.10.22 Pakistan Islamabad 2 0 Talibanis assassinate a brigadier and his driver in broad daylight in the capital.
2009.10.22 Algeria Kabylia 7 2 Seven security personnel are cut down by automatic weapons at close range while they are riding a bus.
2009.10.22 Ingushetia Nazran 1 2 Islamists kill the driver of a police vehicle with a roadside bomb.
2009.10.22 Thailand Yala 1 0 Muslim radicals shoot a man to death inside his home.
2009.10.21 Iraq Bousef 2 0 A man and woman are gunned down by Sunni militants.
2009.10.21 Iraq Mosul 2 0 A girl and her father are murdered by Muslim gunmen.
2009.10.21 Iraq Iskandariya 2 12 Jihadis bomb a livestock market, killing at least two attendees.
2009.10.21 Thailand Narathiwat 2 0 Two men are gunned down by Islamic militants in separate attacks.
2009.10.21 Philippines Patikul 1 2 Abu Sayyaf members plant a bomb near a water pipe which kills an inspector.
2009.10.21 Iraq Kirkuk 2 1 A shopkeeper and journalist are killed in separate attacks.
2009.10.21 Thailand Narathiwat 3 2 A woman is among three construction workers murdered by Mujahideen.
2009.10.20 Pakistan Orakzai 2 0 Two young police recruits are abducted and shot to death in captivity by hardliners.
2009.10.20 Iraq Saqlawiya 4 12 Four people are murdered when Mujahideen set off a car bomb at a gas station.
2009.10.20 Pakistan Islamabad 6 29 Two suicide bombers attack a women's university about a minute apart, leaving six students and staff dead.
2009.10.20 Iraq Mosul 2 0 Two men are kidnapped and murdered by Muslim terrorists.
2009.10.20 USA Peoria, AZ 0 2 A Muslim immigrant runs down his 20-year-old daughter with his car for being too 'Westernized.' She and another woman are injured.
2009.10.20 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamists shoot a 57-year-old man to death inside his construction shop.
2009.10.19 Thailand Yala 0 28 Islamic militants set off a bomb at a packed market, injuring over two dozen.
2009.10.19 Somalia Galkayo 1 0 A Christian woman is murdered by Islamists inside her home for refusing to wear a veil.
2009.10.19 Iraq Baghdad 4 13 Jihadis bomb a restaurant and a minibus, killing at least four innocents.
2009.10.18 Iran Pisheen 42 25 A suicidal Sunni from the 'Soldiers of God' group detonates in a gymnasium, slaughtering nearly fifty people.
2009.10.18 Iraq Adhamiya 8 29 Mujahideen set off two bombs in commercial areas, sending eight civilians to Allah.
2009.10.18 Iraq Mosul 1 5 Muslim gunmen take down a child in a drive-by.
2009.10.18 Egypt Attaleen 1 0 Muslims gun down a 61-year-old Christian whose son was dating a Muslim girl.
2009.10.18 Iraq Baghdad 5 16 Five patrons at a cafe are blown to bits by a bomb planted on a motorcycle.
2009.10.18 India Poonch 1 0 A local soldier is murdered when terrorists plant a landmine in the road.
2009.10.17 Pakistan FATA 3 6 Three local soldiers are killed in a bomb set by religious extremists.
2009.10.17 Iraq Mosul 4 4 A child is among four people cut down by Islamic militants in separate attacks.
2009.10.17 Iraq Falluja 4 10 Mujahideen set off a roadside bomb, killing four local security personnel.
2009.10.16 Pakistan Peshawar 15 24 Two girls are among fifteen innocents incinerated by Fedayeen suicide bombers.
2009.10.16 Iraq Tal Afar 15 70 A suicide bomber at a rival mosque yell's 'Allah Akbar', then opens up on worshippers with a machine-gun before detonating, leaving at least fifteen dead in the massacre.
2009.10.16 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A young policeman is gunned down in an Islamist drive-by.
2009.10.16 Iraq Mosul 1 0 A local soldier standing guard is murdered by a suicide bomber.
2009.10.15 Pakistan Lahore 28 67 Shahid suicide attackers brutally assault two police academies, killing nearly thirty people.
2009.10.15 Pakistan Peshawar 1 12 A 6-year-old child is blown apart by a remote-controlled car bomb along a city street.
2009.10.15 Pakistan Kohat 11 16 Eleven people are murdered when a Fedayeen car bomber plows into a crowd.
2009.10.14 Afghanistan Zabul 2 6 Religious extremists kill two local soldiers with a roadside bomb.
2009.10.14 Pakistan Sherazi Mohalla 1 0 A man is stabbed to death in front of his wife and child by his in-laws for marrying without permission.
2009.10.14 Iraq Karbala 6 45 Sunni bombers strike three groups of praying Shias in separate attacks, leaving a half-dozen dead.
2009.10.13 Iraq Baquba 6 10 A Shahid detonates himself in a cafe, killing at least six others.
2009.10.13 Somalia Mogadishu 4 11 Four people are killed when Hizbul Islam terrorists ambush government troops.
2009.10.12 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 A Shia man is gunned down in a sectarian attack.
2009.10.12 Iraq Abu Khamis 2 2 Terrorists target the mayor of a town with a bomb, killing two of his sons instead.
2009.10.12 Iraq Buhriz 4 5 Jihadi bombers take out four Iraqis in multiple attacks.
2009.10.12 Pakistan Alpuri 41 45 A 12-year-old suicide bomber slaughters forty-one people at a crowded market.
2009.10.11 Iraq Ramadi 19 80 Three horrific bombings, one at a hospital, leave nineteen innocents dead.
2009.10.11 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim militants murder a 37-year-old civilian sitting in a tea shop.
2009.10.11 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A cattle rancher is shot to death in his field by Religion of Peace gunmen.
2009.10.11 Thailand Yala 1 0 A butcher on his way home is gunned down by Islamists.
2009.10.11 Iraq Mosul 2 0 A university student is among two civilians murdered by the terror group, Islamic State of Iraq.
2009.10.10 Somalia Kismayo 25 41 Twenty-five people are killed when Hizbul Islam hard-liners attack their rivals.
2009.10.10 Pakistan Khuzdar 2 0 Suspected Islamists machine-gun two truck drivers to death.
2009.10.10 Somalia Afgoye 1 0 A Hizbul Islam leader is gunned down by Islamic rivals.
2009.10.10 Pakistan Rawalpindi 9 0 Islamic militants storm a security headquarters, killing six officers in the siege and three more taken hostage.
2009.10.10 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 al-Shabaab militants shoot a man to death at a market.
2009.10.10 Afghanistan Kunduz 1 0 A young policeman is murdered by Taliban bombers.
2009.10.09 Chechnya Grozny 1 3 Islamic insurgents fire an RPG at a police post, killing one officer.
2009.10.09 Afghanistan Kabul 2 4 Two Polish soldiers assisting a road construction project are killed by Taliban bombers.
2009.10.09 Iraq Saqlawiya 3 0 al-Qaeda bombers murder a cleric and two of his associates on their way home.
2009.10.09 Pakistan Peshawar 52 100 Over fifty innocent civilians at a market are incinerated by a dedicated Sunni suicide car bomber.
2009.10.09 Somalia Mogadishu 3 0 al-Shabaab militants shoot three rivals to death.
2009.10.09 Afghanistan Paktia 6 3 A suicide bomber murders six guards at a road construction project.
2009.10.08 Iraq Jalawla 2 4 Two Iraqis are murdered by Jihadi bombers.
2009.10.08 Afghanistan Kabul 17 76 A suicide bomber detonates outside the Indian embassy, ending the lives of seventeen innocents.
2009.10.08 Iraq Yusufiya 3 10 Suspected Islamists set off a bomb outside a shop, killing three civilians.
2009.10.07 Iraq Abu Ghraib 2 9 Two civilians are killed when Mujahideen toss a grenade at a hospital.
2009.10.07 Iraq Shirqat 3 0 The tortured bodies of three kidnapped police officers are found.
2009.10.07 Thailand Pattani 2 0 Islamists shoot two men to death, one as he is driving his child to school.
2009.10.07 Afghanistan Ghazni 3 0 Taliban bombers take out three local cops.
2009.10.06 Thailand Narathiwat 4 42 Islamic militants kill four civilians in separate bombings, including a Buddhist woman at a restaurant.
2009.10.06 Afghanistan Ghazni 2 25 Taliban militants rocket a passenger bus, killing two men.
2009.10.06 Iraq Amiriyeh 7 25 Terrorists set off a bus bomb near a mosque, killing at least seven Iraqis along the crowded street.
2009.10.05 Thailand Narathiwat 1 17 Islamists gun down a laborer and also set off a bomb at a Buddhist festival.
2009.10.05 Iraq Kirkuk 1 0 The tortured body of a Christian businessman is discovered three days after being kidnapped by Muslims.
2009.10.05 Pakistan Islamabad 5 6 Two women are among five people killed when a suicide bomber detonates at a UN World Food Program office.
2009.10.05 Iraq Haditha 6 15 A half-dozen funeral mourners are blown to bits by a suicide bomber.
2009.10.05 Philippines Jolo 1 1 Abu Sayyaf shot a guard for a bridge construction crew to death.
2009.10.05 Iraq Mosul 1 0 A 10-year-old boy is taken out by a bomb hidden in a garbage can.
2009.10.04 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A villager is shot in the neck and then set on fire by Religion of Peace separatists.
2009.10.04 Iraq Kirkuk 1 0 A 55-year-old Christian nurse is kidnapped and tortured to death by Religion of Peace militants.
2009.10.04 Iraq Kirkuk 1 0 A woman is shot to death in an 'honor killing.'
2009.10.04 Somalia Kismayo 8 14 Eight people are killed when rival Islamic hardliners clash.
2009.10.04 India Srinagar 1 0 Muslim cops kill a Hindu boy for marrying a Muslim girl.
2009.10.04 Iraq Baghdad 2 4 A truck driver is among two people killed in two Jihad bombings.
2009.10.03 Afghanistan Kunduz 4 20 Four civilians at a market are blown to bits by a Taliban planted bomb.
2009.10.03 Pakistan Islamabad 1 2 Three Hindu men are abducted, one of whom is murdered in captivity.
2009.10.03 Iraq Mosul 3 0 A beheaded woman is among three people killed by terrorists in three incidents.
2009.10.03 Pakistan Bajur 2 0 A tribal elder and a civilian are murdered separately by Muslim extremists.

Oh and this is only 1/3 of the list.

----------


## Panzerfaust

:LOL: 

"Yes we can"

----------


## Flagg

What I find strange about Radical Muslims is that they believe women DONT go to Heaven, they roam listlessly in Limbo. Heh, even in the afterlife women have no place. Not only that, how exactly do you then further explain the 72 virgin thing. Surely that would mean there would have to be at least a ratio of 72 women (virgins no less) to muslims on the planet, so they can die and then go to Heaven. 

Radical islam is a cancer of this planet, plain and simple.

----------


## dangerous dan

muslims no longer follow religion, they force it on us but dont follow it there fukin sens.......dangerous dan = sick

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

They need to make some kind of muslim extermination gas that we can just shoot up in the air, and they will all just fall over.

----------


## energizer bunny

> They need to make some kind of muslim extermination gas that we can just shoot up in the air, and they will all just fall over.


hahaha.....like your thinking..

----------


## TITANIUM

If you locked down the boarders, (somehow), they would turn upon themselves and that would be the end of it.

It's a pipe dream.

Not a pipe bomb!(although........)

Best

T

----------


## Western Man

> I am a radical Muslim with a grudge against the West and I would like to point out that aside from causing all kinds of fuss and ballyhoo with our explosives and chants of Allah Akbhar we also do a lot of good. We put New York on the map with 9/11, and if it wasn't for us you'd have no scapegoats and would have to take full responsibility for all the civilian killings and bombings on hospitals and innocent villages that the US army do in Iraq. 
> 
> Just get off our backs, OK? And stop doing all those stupid cartoons of out prophet Mohammed.


Your prophet Mohammed was an illiterate pedophile who married many women/girls, the last of which was 9 years old. Radical Mulsims are slowing the development of humanity and your barbarism is proof positive that Islam is destructive and by far the most intolerant backward fvcking brainwashed sect EVER!

What good has Islam ever done for the world? Moreover, get your ass out of the west and take all of your brethren back to the desert with you. There you will be able to subjegate women, practice your antiquated and deleterious religion, and forever dwell in the disgusting thirld world cesspool that your ilk are accustom to.

----------


## TITANIUM

> Your prophet Mohammed was an illiterate pedophile who married many women/girls, the last of which was 9 years old. Radical Mulsims are slowing the development of humanity and your barbarism is proof positive that Islam is destructive and by far the most intolerant backward fvcking brainwashed sect EVER!
> 
> What good has Islam ever done for the world? Moreover, get your ass out of the west and take all of your brethren back to the desert with you. There you will be able to subjegate women, practice your antiquated and deleterious religion, and forever dwell in the disgusting thirld world cesspool that your ilk are accustom to.



Was the DavidYork post serious?

I thought it was some sort of slanted joke.

If it wasn't serious, then it was done in poor taste I guess.

But if it was serious, then he can go fvck off.

Best

T

----------


## Flagg

Like Titanium said, DavidYorks post is a slanted joke. He's no more Radical Muslim than George Washington. 

I liked his post. Only because, that IS their mentality. However it is very ignorant for us to say "we didn't do anything wrong!".

Every time there is a Hospital or something bombed, it just gives them more of an excuse to perpatrate what they do. 

I think Titanium is right, they continue to bite the hand that feeds them so **** em I say. Pull out and stop sending aid to the ****ers. We can keep an eye on them without being there. Let them tear each other apart when they realise they cant get at us.

----------


## MuscleScience

Dont forget Christianity was at one point very radical itself.

----------


## TITANIUM

> Dont forget Christianity was at one point very radical itself.


What about the Catholic Roman Archdiocese in Rome?

That is a convoluted topic.

Wow!

Best

T

----------


## *El Diablo*

> Like Titanium said, DavidYorks post is a slanted joke. He's no more Radical Muslim than George Washington. 
> 
> I liked his post. Only because, that IS their mentality. However it is very ignorant for us to say "we didn't do anything wrong!".
> 
> Every time there is a Hospital or something bombed, it just gives them more of an excuse to perpatrate what they do. 
> 
> I think Titanium is right, they continue to bite the hand that feeds them so **** em I say. Pull out and stop sending aid to the ****ers. We can keep an eye on them without being there. Let them tear each other apart when they realise they cant get at us.


............. im with all of you above, but i wont speak my mind coz i will come across as a racist.

----------


## *El Diablo*

I thought this is pretty funny..
The Top 10 al-Queda Excuses For Why We Haven't Heard From Bin Laden Since Tora BoraBy John Hawkins, Happydayz, TKO, & Dawntreader10) Bin who? look, we're just a pizza delivery service. Please leave us alone...please. 

9) The 72 virgins were delivered ahead of schedule ... you'd be gone for 7 months too if you had 72 honeymoons to attend too. 

8) Osama got a bad case of stage fright and until he gets over it, no more public appearances. 

7) After al-Queda got kicked around in Afghanistan, Osama went to a Shaolin monastery to train. Until he's able to snatch the pebble from his master's hand he can't leave. 

6) Not been heard from? Osama's on channel 137 in Oman every night. Don't you guys get that channel in America? 

5) He can't come out to play since his mother grounded him for rough housing the family pet camel. 

4) Bin Laden has recently become addicted to Diablo II and now goes by the game name, Puff Jiggy. 

3) He's with his tailor trying to figure out if he should wear the old military green outfit or the new military green outfit for the next video. 

2) He's just been resting his eyes...for seven months. 

1) Osama has been too busy coming up with a recipe for al-Queda to use at bake sales to make more money. Once he perfects his recipe for "Osama's Delicious Almond Nut Brownies" then America will tremble with fear!

----------


## Flagg

And lets not forget that Christianity doesn't believe that schitzophrenia are people possessed or that women that drown are conveniantly not witches ANYMORE. We put that rubbish behind us hundreds of years ago, if Islam can't move on then too bad!

----------


## Flagg

Interesting fact, Bin Laden is an Arsenal supporter, no joke!

----------


## *El Diablo*

> Interesting fact, Bin Laden is an Arsenal supporter, no joke!


^^^ ... u must be joking!!! Where did u read that?

----------


## Flagg

I believe Bin Laden was sent to London to get an education, heh...we educate him, now he wants to kill us. At the time he was supposedly quite the football fan and was a supporter of Arsenal. I guess football is a sin now though.

----------


## *El Diablo*

Author’s Note: the following editorial contains mildly offensive language. Given the subject matter, the author is sorry that it does not contain highly offensive language.

Lately, I’ve been hearing a lot about the Iraqi prisoner abuse scandal. The pictures of those “abused” prisoners have been plastered all over the front pages of papers around the country. Some of my conservative friends have interpreted the excessive coverage as proof that papers like the New York Times are actually rooting against America in its current war on terror. Even those who aren’t willing to go that far say that such coverage is helping the enemy to recruit a new generation of terrorists to inflict harm upon our troops.

Despite these views, I have decided to make a formal public apology to the entire Arab world in the aftermath of Abu Ghraib. It is my hope that the following apology will help bring some clarity to the situation and, who knows, maybe even lasting world peace:

Dear Arabs, 
I am truly sorry that Americans decided to take up arms and sacrifice their own youth in the defense of Muslims in Bosnia, Kosovo, and the first Gulf War. After we clear up this mess in Iraq, we will refrain from any such activity in the future.

I am truly sorry that I did not hear any of you call for an apology from Muslim extremists after 911. After all, the hijackers were all Arabs.

I am truly sorry that Arabs have to live in squalor under savage dictatorships throughout the Middle East. I am also sorry that the “leaders” of these nations drive their citizens into poverty by keeping all of the wealth in the hands of a select few.

I am also sorry that these governments intentionally breed hate for the U.S. in their religious schools while American schools do the exact opposite. 

I am sorry that Yasir Arafat has been kicked out of every Arab country and has attached his name to the Palestinian “cause.” I am also sorry that no other Arab country will offer nearly as much support to Arafat as we offer to them.

I am sorry that the U.S. has continued to serve as the biggest financial supporter of poverty stricken Arab nations while wealthy Arab leaders blame the U.S. for all of their problems. 

I am sorry that left-wing media elites would Rather (pun intended) not talk about any of this, thereby perpetuating your anger towards us. It’s probably really bad for your blood pressure. I am also sorry that most of you lack the medical resources to measure your blood pressure. And, of course, I’m sorry that few of you have indoor plumbing. That’s bad for your health, too.

I am sorry that the U.N. cheated so many poor people in Iraq out of their “food for oil” money so they could get rich while the tortured, raped, and poverty-stricken citizens of Iraq suffered under Saddam Hussein.

I am sorry that some Arab governments pay the families of homicide bombers after their children are blown to pieces in pursuit of Arafat’s “cause.”

I am sorry that these homicide bombers have as little regard for babies as the local office of Planned Parenthood. 
I am sorry that so many people are unable to differentiate between the gang rape rooms and mass graves of Saddam Hussein on the one hand, and the conditions of Abu Ghraib on the other.

I am sorry that our prison guards do not show the same restraint that Arabs show when their brothers in arms are killed. By the way, you shouldn’t be sorry about that.

I am sorry that foreign trained terrorists are trying to seize control of Iraq and return it to a terrorist state. I am sorry we have not yet dropped at least 100 Daisy cutters on Fallujah in order to stop that effort.

I am also sorry that cleaning up the mess in Iraq is taking so long. It only took Saddam Hussein about 30 years to accomplish all he did in the realm of human rights. Come to think of it, that’s about ten years less than the duration of our War on Poverty in the U.S. Come to think of it, I’m sorry we haven’t sent all of our gang bangers from South Central Los Angeles to Fallujah.

I am sorry that every time the terrorists hide, it just happens to be inside a “Holy Site.” 
I am sorry that Muslim extremists have not yet apologized for the U.S.S. Cole, the embassy bombings, and for flying a plane into the World Trade Center, which collapsed in part on Saint Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church, which is one of our Holy Sites. 

I am sorry that we have not taken a portion of the diet of Michael Moore and shipped it to one of your starving villages in the Middle East. You need it Moore (pun intended) than he does.

I am sorry that your only supporters are professors, journalists, and other assorted leftists who also support homosexuals, bisexuals, transsexuals, partial birth abortion, and everything that you abhor in this world. I am sorry that everyone else in America is against you.

Finally, I am sorry that I am going to have to end this apology by asking you to kiss the right side of my conservative butt. I’m probably just having a bad day. 

For that I am truly sorry.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Authors Note: the following editorial contains mildly offensive language. Given the subject matter, the author is sorry that it does not contain highly offensive language.
> 
> Lately, Ive been hearing a lot about the Iraqi prisoner abuse scandal. The pictures of those abused prisoners have been plastered all over the front pages of papers around the country. Some of my conservative friends have interpreted the excessive coverage as proof that papers like the New York Times are actually rooting against America in its current war on terror. Even those who arent willing to go that far say that such coverage is helping the enemy to recruit a new generation of terrorists to inflict harm upon our troops.
> 
> Despite these views, I have decided to make a formal public apology to the entire Arab world in the aftermath of Abu Ghraib. It is my hope that the following apology will help bring some clarity to the situation and, who knows, maybe even lasting world peace:
> 
> Dear Arabs, 
> I am truly sorry that Americans decided to take up arms and sacrifice their own youth in the defense of Muslims in Bosnia, Kosovo, and the first Gulf War. After we clear up this mess in Iraq, we will refrain from any such activity in the future.
> 
> ...


that was my favorite...so ironic...funny how it is hard for the most educated to see simple black and white

----------


## bass

> Authors Note: the following editorial contains mildly offensive language. Given the subject matter, the author is sorry that it does not contain highly offensive language.
> 
> Lately, Ive been hearing a lot about the Iraqi prisoner abuse scandal. The pictures of those abused prisoners have been plastered all over the front pages of papers around the country. Some of my conservative friends have interpreted the excessive coverage as proof that papers like the New York Times are actually rooting against America in its current war on terror. Even those who arent willing to go that far say that such coverage is helping the enemy to recruit a new generation of terrorists to inflict harm upon our troops.
> 
> Despite these views, I have decided to make a formal public apology to the entire Arab world in the aftermath of Abu Ghraib. It is my hope that the following apology will help bring some clarity to the situation and, who knows, maybe even lasting world peace:
> 
> Dear Arabs, 
> I am truly sorry that Americans decided to take up arms and sacrifice their own youth in the defense of Muslims in Bosnia, Kosovo, and the first Gulf War. After we clear up this mess in Iraq, we will refrain from any such activity in the future.
> 
> ...


absolutely brilliant...love it...

----------


## BgMc31

Thanks for the listings Mooseman and Nightwolf. I had no idea. But I'm not going to go as far as to condemn an entire religion. I know many moderate muslims and even liberal muslims. The acts of a few cannot hold an entire people accountable. If that's the case, we are all extremist and terrorist, right?

----------


## MuscleScience

> Thanks for the listings Mooseman and Nightwolf. I had no idea. But I'm not going to go as far as to condemn an entire religion. I know many moderate muslims and even liberal muslims. The acts of a few cannot hold an entire people accountable. If that's the case, we are all extremist and terrorist, right?


Unfortunately the acts of few effect the course of the many in every aspect of life.

----------


## Kibble

They are all RAGS!!!!!!

(No racism lol. RAG = Radical Arab Guy)

lol

----------


## BgMc31

> Unfortunately the acts of few effect the course of the many in every aspect of life.


Indeed, and that is why we are in the situation we are in now. Radical muslims use their faith to justify these terrorists acts, but they also use the treatment and occupations by 'crusaders' to justify these terrorists acts as well. Let's face it all religions are violent and have stories and basis in revenge and vindication. There is no right or wrong in this argument. The only way to eliminate these issues is to do away with all religions or at least religions that justify or glorify violence of any kind and unfortunately the 3 most popular (the Abrahamic religions) all do so.

It seems to me that the incidents cited above were acts of violence used by Arabs and justified with their religion. But the same holds true for other acts of violence when committed by other's who use their faith as justification. It happens all the time, but the media never points out the fact that they are Christian or Jewish.

The problem are the Abrahamic religions themselves. How many times have you heard of a devout buddhist blowing shit up or going on a shooting spree? LOL!!!

----------


## Kibble

> I am a radical Muslim with a grudge against the West and I would like to point out that aside from causing all kinds of fuss and ballyhoo with our explosives and chants of Allah Akbhar we also do a lot of good. We put New York on the map with 9/11, and if it wasn't for us you'd have no scapegoats and would have to take full responsibility for all the *civilian killings and bombings on hospitals and innocent villages that the US army do in Iraq*. 
> 
> Just get off our backs, OK? And stop doing all those stupid cartoons of out prophet Mohammed.


Hey homie eat this knowledge....

Extremists use hospitals and mosques as deathtraps. They fire at soldiers from these buildings... knowing that the Americans have a "Rule of Engagement", or "Escalation of Force", and "Collateral Damage Consideration". They think that we cannot engage these hospitals. Well... when some damn Arab fires a RPG from a hospital... and kills a soldier... what do you think will happen. We will fire to destroy the insurgent. COLLATERAL DAMAGE HAPPENS! We fire at the insurgent with fire as accurate as possible. 

Now tell me this batman. Who is the bad guy? The American firing back at the insurgent? Or the insurgent using hopsital patients as "Human Shields"?

Tell me one case of Americans barging into a hospital and capping bros.

Most American forces in Iraq/Afghanistan are trained to be REACTIVE.... not PROACTIVE. Therefore, it takes insurgency on the insurgent part, for the US forces to take action. [I am speaking from experience so feel free to defend]. 

Ok... so a few soldiers embarassed a few Iraqi detainees.

So you are telling me that the Americans captured by the insurgents are given a bed and breakfast? Not even close. The American Soldiers are tied naked to vehicles, and dragged all throughout the city, getting spit on by all kinds or civilians. 


**** dude I can keep going on about so much if you want me to. I have so many situations and stories.

----------


## Flagg

BigKuntry, you do realise that David York is NOT a muslim and he is being facetious?

As for the Iranians, well have you visited every single resteraunt for a meal, because you are basically saying that they must be terrorists on the grounds of simply being Iranians. Im sure cooking and business is not beyond their skills.

----------


## Kibble

Nah I dod not realize that. My fault.

My wife tried to get bread from two of the restaraunts. They did not serve her. I walk through the alleyway 4-6 times a day. On the way to and from work. Nobody is ever in there. I have been here for 2 years, when there was only one restaraunt. Now there are 5. I never said that they were terrorists. I was just kinda adding fuel to the fire. The only thing I said is that the Army base had an attemted infiltration. That was a few years ago

----------


## Kibble

And the comment on killing innocent civilians... it is mostly directed to that arguement which always comes up

----------


## MuscleScience

> Indeed, and that is why we are in the situation we are in now. Radical muslims use their faith to justify these terrorists acts, but they also use the treatment and occupations by 'crusaders' to justify these terrorists acts as well. Let's face it all religions are violent and have stories and basis in revenge and vindication. There is no right or wrong in this argument. The only way to eliminate these issues is to do away with all religions or at least religions that justify or glorify violence of any kind and unfortunately the 3 most popular (the Abrahamic religions) all do so.
> 
> It seems to me that the incidents cited above were acts of violence used by Arabs and justified with their religion. But the same holds true for other acts of violence when committed by other's who use their faith as justification. It happens all the time, but the media never points out the fact that they are Christian or Jewish.
> 
> The problem are the Abrahamic religions themselves. How many times have you heard of a devout buddhist blowing shit up or going on a shooting spree? LOL!!!


I think that if you took religion away people would just use some other Manifest to justify their actions. Southpark (yes I am using it as an example) ran an episode where all religion was banned and people ruled by science alone. Yet there was still war. This made me think a lot about the issue. I think both the religious and none-religious try to use religion as the reason for war. When in all actuality if you took religion out groups of people would still kill each other without recourse. In effect I do not believe religion is the problem rather its peoples inherent nature to be apart of a group. 

Birds of a feather flock together, and make war together.

----------


## LeroyB

http://www.jihadwatch.org/

----------


## Older lifter

> They need to make some kind of muslim extermination gas that we can just shoot up in the air, and they will all just fall over.


Mate, you nearly had me falling on the floor with that one....lmao

----------


## bucks_243

> I am a radical Muslim with a grudge against the West and I would like to point out that aside from causing all kinds of fuss and ballyhoo with our explosives and chants of Allah Akbhar we also do a lot of good. We put New York on the map with 9/11, and if it wasn't for us you'd have no scapegoats and would have to take full responsibility for all the civilian killings and bombings on hospitals and innocent villages that the US army do in Iraq. 
> 
> Just get off our backs, OK? And stop doing all those stupid cartoons of out prophet Mohammed.


Civilian bombings? Civilian killings? your kidding right? Or Lemme guess you were there and know how it went down?

----------


## Kibble

> Civilian bombings? Civilian killings? your kidding right? Or Lemme guess you were there and know how it went down?


I attacked York as well, only to realize that he was joking. So yeah, cough up that apology :2jk:

----------


## youngerlion

wow . just when you think people cant get any sadder. a hateful loser makes a post like this. how many murders happened in the U.S. alone last week by people who claimed Christianity as their religion of choice... I don't know... but i wont make a post justifying hate, religious prejudice, and mass murder because of it. ill leave that to you prejudice rednecks.

----------


## Mooseman33

how many of them deaths were in the name of christianity? 

when these scumbag muslim radicals attack they do it in the name of their god...

islam/the whole muslim religion should be put down, and hell u should to why we are at it...

----------


## youngerlion

i live in texas and you can come get some love whenever you are ready redneck.

----------


## youngerlion

you still respond in a hateful hate mongering murderous manner and ignorantly use religion to justify it. you sir are an ignorant waste of breath and you are worse then the people you hate because you blindly believe you are elevated above it.

----------


## youngerlion

and believe murder is the way to solve it.. i hope love and understanding for what you seem to have a limited capacity to understand comes into your limited and oppressive social paradigm.

----------


## Mooseman33

yeah, get on ur knees and pray to ur loser god allah...

maybe one day the world will be rid of ur kind..........

----------


## youngerlion

actually . I am not Muslim. and Allah is the Arabic word for god so your statement is a little redundant. Islam is a monotheistic religion (like Christianity and Judaism )so my understanding is they believe in the same god as you but worship and believe in a different manner that you obviously have no respect for. their you go again assuming things and hating with a clear disregard for human life and love. My kind... those who critically think and try to love and not spread ignorance and hate.

----------


## Mooseman33

u got one thing correct, i hate the muslim religion and want it dispossed of.
is that ignorant, well read the events that have transpired by these fvking dirtbags..

muslim religion is a thing of hate, therefore it must be met with a stronger hate and destroyed...
ur in texas, fort hood would not of happened if not for islam.
every major conflict in the world today includes one form of that religion or another..

as metallica said...."kill em all"

----------


## youngerlion

i could go through a daily list that you choose not to research and the media does not show you and tell you about the murder and pain caused to Muslims and nonmuslims and nonmilitants alike but i doubt you care. you will still twist it to keep your hateful paradigm intact. so i will say. i hope u find love and leave these murderous thoughts in the "Crusades" days because there will always be hate and murder in a world with thinking that coincides with yours . have a good day.

----------


## youngerlion

and just for your knowledge.
fort hood happened due to post traumatic stress disorder. he never went thru and shot anyone in the name of anything except his hate for the war and how it has effected him but twist away. He just happened to be Muslim. like you happen to be whatever you choose to be . I wonder if in their media sources they say you kill masses ( literally millions) in the middle east based upon the fact that you are Christian and they are not.

----------


## Mooseman33

liberalism is a mental disease.

have a good day

----------


## youngerlion

wow. those thinkers. they confuse me. he must be a "liberal" and if he isn't it is easier for my small mind to comprehend his intellect with one word i have deemed negative.

----------


## Mooseman33

small mind...

i made a statement, if u took it personal its on you.
did i call u a liberal? 

u my friend are the one with the small mind, and live in a bubble to not see how evil the muslim religion is.
stay out of my threads if ur going to defend these muslim scum who kill innicent americans.

----------


## youngerlion

It is a publicly open website and thread. as such. you kind sir can eat a dick and take criticism for your prejudicial spreading of hate and ignorance.

----------


## Mooseman33

> It is a publicly open website and thread. as such. you kind sir can eat a dick and take criticism for your prejudicial spreading of hate and ignorance.


what have i prejudged?

texas used to be a stand up state, then sheila jackson and her followers destroyed it. im sure she gets ur vote....
people like u make me sick.

now go get on ur knees and pray, or whatever people like u do on their knees...

----------


## Mooseman33

look at the first post in the trhead. 

tell me about all those events, are they just misunderstood?

fvkin muslim scum is all those radicals are...

----------


## youngerlion

ignorance is something we all possess but you seem to be stupid and possess an inability to use basic critical thinking skills learned usually at an early childhood level. hopefully you can cure yourself of this inability to critically think or comprehend things passed a learned negative and prejudice level that you are unaware of and incapable of fixing. your ignorance is a handicap. "stand up" but only if you have the same retard( a holding back or slowing down) thought process as me seems to be supreme in your world.

----------


## Mooseman33

ur such a douche man.

answer my questions, dont just insult me..
u wont answer because u have no answer as the muslim religion is built on hate and destruction.
please tell me where in my first post of this thread i am wrong....
cmon smart guy...please educate my dumb self...
u call me stupid, whatever scumbag...
to use your smart self words...eat a dick

----------


## youngerlion

i answered you. you are just an imbecilic, maniacal, moron who does not comprehend what im saying. their is hate on both sides and im not blaming the religious beliefs that have been turned into ammo for hate. i could post how many Pakistanis or Afghanis or Iraqi killed daily due to unmanned "strategic" bombing or maniacal killing raids by children who think death is a video game...but i choose not to because that means nothing to you because you assume all the people caught in the crossfire are murderous Muslims. if the millions of people killed were all murderers... their would be more casualties but you but those dead people don't look or speak like you. they are different so its easy for you to be alright with their deaths. My best friend died in Afghanistan on june 5 2006 to support his education and a war you believe in so much from noncombat related injuries like most of the soldiers who have died. for what. It definitely was not for prejudice hateful losers like you who retard the world.

----------


## Mooseman33

listen u fvking lowlife,
i never once said i support this war in afgan, not one fvking time.

my problem is with the muslim religion and its followers who have a hate for my country, Amercia who continue to attack the innocent here. they do not do it in the name of their country, they do it in the name of their god.
those innocents dying over their are being killed by a government, not a terrorsit organization like the americans here.

and where do u get off saying cause someone does not look or speak like me i have a problem with and dont care about their deaths?
ur comments show that u are a low life piece of dog trash.
i hide nothing, i hate muslims and always will...i want to see that religion destroyed..
not because they dont look or talk like me but beacuse of all their actions. the radicals are fvking cowards who prey ONLY on the innocent.

now piss off and stop pretending like u know me or are smarter..
seems ur hate for me is no different then the hate i have for them...but somehow im sure u will justify it...

dirtbag

----------


## spywizard

> i live in texas and you can come get some love whenever you are ready *redneck*.



you use that word as if it were derogatory, like people use the word white trash and nig**** or queer in an attempt to demean them ?? 

I'm sure that wasn't your intention?? 

I mean i haven't read this whole thread, just the post that stick out..

and with that we will close this thread that was highjacked before an incident of flaming happens and banning are handed out.. 

good day

----------

